# Sustanon 250 tabs (pills) Any help would be greatly appreciated



## Sunnyshah (Jun 4, 2010)

I am 23 years old, 6'2" and 198 pounds. A few months ago I had bought a cycle of Sustevol from a friend of mine who still had a pack left. I was stupid and retarded and did not do a post cycle. I got a little bit of the bitch tits but not too much... and thank god. My friend has it so much worse. It has been 5 months since I took the Sustevol.

I am about to start Sustanon 250 in 2 weeks and I am pretty excited. I have already purchased novadex xt and clomid. Also I need to buy Milk Thistle, which I will do tonight. 

I have been reviewing the all the posts on Sustenon 250 and they are all about injections. I AM NOT DOING INJECTIONS! There is no way that I will do that... so leave that. The product that I will be taking is Sustanon 250 Tabs (pills). But I do see that all of you have really good suggestions on Sustanon and other types of gear. 

So what I need from you guys is a dosage of how much Milk Thistle and Novadex to take and when. I really want to do this cycle right and see positive gains. 

By the way... what is the comparison between Sustevol and Sustanon 250? I took Sustevol as my first cycle and I saw HUGE gains.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunnyshah said:


> I have been reviewing the all the posts on Sustenon 250 and they are all about injections. I AM NOT DOING INJECTIONS! There is no way that I will do that... so leave that.



ya know injections are much more effective, safer on your body (orals have to pass through digestion and liver), and honestly pinning is not that big of a deal, it does not even hurt.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunnyshah said:


> I am 23 years old, 6'2" and 198 pounds. A few months ago I had bought a cycle of Sustevol from a friend of mine who still had a pack left. I was stupid and retarded and did not do a post cycle. I got a little bit of the bitch tits but not too much... and thank god. My friend has it so much worse. It has been 5 months since I took the Sustevol.
> 
> I am about to start Sustanon 250 in 2 weeks and I am pretty excited. I have already purchased novadex xt and clomid. Also I need to buy Milk Thistle, which I will do tonight.
> 
> ...


 Bro theres no such thing as Sustanon 250 tabs. It just doesnt exist sust only comes as an inject. I really have no idea where you got this stuf but its junk bro.


----------



## ersin.konuk (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 4, 2010)

What you bought is basically a test booster conveniently called to resemble the name "Sustanon 250" as a marketing tactic.  The product has absolutely nothing to do with the steroid Sustanon.  You can take this product as it contains ingredients that are THOUGHT to increase natural testosterone production but these pills do not contain any testosterone itself.  I hope you didn't spend too much money on this stuff.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 4, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> What you bought is basically a test booster conveniently called to resemble the name "Sustanon 250" as a marketing tactic.  The product has absolutely nothing to do with the steroid Sustanon.  You can take this product as it contains ingredients that are THOUGHT to increase natural testosterone production but these pills do not contain any testosterone itself.  I hope you didn't spend too much money on this stuff.



Probably did. Some test boosters out there are top dollar without top results!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunnyshah said:


> I am 23 years old, 6'2" and 198 pounds. A few months ago I had bought a cycle of Sustevol from a friend of mine who still had a pack left. I was stupid and retarded and did not do a post cycle. I got a little bit of the bitch tits but not too much... and thank god. My friend has it so much worse. It has been 5 months since I took the Sustevol.
> 
> I am about to start Sustanon 250 in 2 weeks and I am pretty excited. I have already purchased novadex xt and clomid. Also I need to buy Milk Thistle, which I will do tonight.
> 
> ...



There is zero comparison. Also you may wanna read this

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/110208-new-guys-may-wanna-read.html


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope you read the article that SD pointed out for you that he wrote, it's very good. But about what you have as was mentioned sustanon 250 does not come in a pill or capsule period. It is a blend of four testosterones of differant esters that was basically designed for HRT. On your NOVADEX XT it's not real. Nolvadex is tamoxifin citrate period. Milk thistle can be of some help I guess but from what I have read has little benefit. There are better products available Liv-52 being one of them. The clomid you say you have makes me wonder if it's real. Clomid is clomiphene citrate, the stuff I use is from anfarm hellas which is pharm grade. Speaking of which everything I use is pharm grade with the exception of some gear. You mentioned you do not want to do a inject I hope you realize you have a much higher % of having problems and side effects from this idea of doing steroids in pill form as a stand alone cycle. Please do yourself a favor. Re-think all of your plans, do more research. If you firmly believe pinning isnt for you dont do steroids. Work on your diet, training, supplements and re-visit this idea someday in the future.


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2010)

Sunnyshah, if it helps, you're not the first to be duped by bullshit "anabolic" supplements.
T-Nation.com | Sostonol 250 Side Effects - Page 1 
What you purchased was Sostonol, a blend of methylated prohormones: a quick internet scan that I didn't double check suggests it's a blend of superdrol, halodrol and phera phlex. The manufacturers obviously chose the name to mimic Sustenon, which as mentioned is an injectable anabolic steroid that was designed for use as male hormone replacement therapy. 
Consider this one of life's lessons: read, a lot, before you take any supplement. You could have found what I found in five minutes had you simply typed the name into google and looked for any bad press on this product.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 5, 2010)

no pain no gains, so go with injects!


----------



## charliec5 (Feb 17, 2012)

This makes me curious. I just bought "Sust 250" from DNA. Its a white capsule. I was sold this by a very reputable source that could have just as well sold me injectables. But he insisted on this... Did I just get screwed...


----------



## rage racing (Feb 17, 2012)

If your not man enough to pin  your not man enough for aas. Dont be a pussy and pin that shit bro


----------



## njc (Feb 17, 2012)

lmao @ Sustanon tabs

Sorry bro, had to laugh


----------



## rangermike (Feb 17, 2012)

charliec5 said:


> This makes me curious. I just bought "Sust 250" from DNA. Its a white capsule. I was sold this by a very reputable source that could have just as well sold me injectables. But he insisted on this..*. Did I just get screwed..*.


----------



## rage racing (Feb 17, 2012)

Wait a minute, this thread is from 2010....WTF.


----------



## Bradd (Jun 5, 2018)

Do Sustanon pills exist in the world?


----------



## aenergy (Jun 5, 2018)

Bradd said:


> Do Sustanon pills exist in the world?


of course, but like was said before, oily products are much better.


----------

